# Pet-safe Spray NO-Bark Collar



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

My sister-in-law got this spray no-bark collar, that sprays the dog with nontoxic lemon oil spray whenever the dog barks. She only had to use it for a week & now her dachshund doesn't bark & she was a Real barker before!

My question is: All the collars like this I have found say for dogs over 8 pounds, Abbey is only 4 pounds. Even the ultrasonic bark control units (that let out a noise when the dog barks) say for dogs over 8 pounds. Will it really hurt her if I use it?

I have tried just about everything - squirting face with water, pennies in a can, putting in down position & treating, a dog whistle to make noise. The only thing I don't do is the time out because I don't want her associating crate time or bathroom lockup as punishment, as this is where she has to go when we are not home.

My hubby gets professional calls & gets pretty upset when Abbey has one of her barking fits when he's on the phone!







So please - help!!









Abbey doesn't bark when people come to the house - only at the fireplace, when the washing machine is spinning, wind blowing too hard, kids walking down the steps, etc.

Has anyone used one of these collars? & would they be okay to try, even though Abbey is only 4 lbs? Thanks!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've used the citronella collars quite a bit and like them. But, they don't work for all dogs. Some dogs will out smart the collar and some dogs just don't care about the spray. I'm honestly not sure the smallest one would fit a 4 lb dog...it would probably be too large and heavy on her neck. 

I personally prefer to ask the dog for an incompatible behavior when they're barking instead of using a punishment.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I've used the citronella collars quite a bit and like them. But, they don't work for all dogs. Some dogs will out smart the collar and some dogs just don't care about the spray. I'm honestly not sure the smallest one would fit a 4 lb dog...it would probably be too large and heavy on her neck.
> 
> I personally prefer to ask the dog for an incompatible behavior when they're barking instead of using a punishment.[/B]


Jackie, Last night the cable people were at my house and I had K & C in their play pen and Kallie was barking up a storm. I remembered what you had said about an alternate behavior and I asked her to "sit". She did sit but she kept on barking!!









I realized that she might have been scared of the men who were there so I put her in her crate in another room and she was fine from then on. 

Barking constantly is really tough to deal with as they seem to have a one-track mind.







Any other suggestions would be welcomed!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

An incompatible behavior has to be one that they will not bark through. For my dogs, I actually taught them to go to another room of the house and sit by the treat cabinet. I've had lots of people use a "hold" where the dog has to hold a toy of some sort in their mouth. Most others use a behavior that has the dog moving around a lot like rolling over, crawling, weaving between your legs, etc. Each dog is a little different as to what is incompatible with barking for them. For one dog I worked with, we taught him to "whisper" in a low growl because any activity he did he would continue barking through. If we asked him to use his voice, however, that was incompatible with a bark.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

No, you can't use the collar one if it says 8 pounds...I asked in the store and the gentleman was very kind and he told me absolutely not because it could kill him!! I didn't want the collar anyway...I bought the one that emits a sound and, well, he barks right through it....He gives me that "I can't believe you got that", look and he runs the other way and barks!! 

He has only started doing this now that he is a "teenager" which I posted in a different section.....So, I am trying the incompatable barking thing but I haven't found the right nitch yet!!

Still trying though....I have given him "time out" in his crate which is the only thing that seems to be working.....But like you said I hate to use that because he sleeps in there. But it hasn't seemed to bother him too much...He still likes his crate.

Marie & (I'm sorry Mommy (bark, bark) , sometimes I just (bark, bark) GOTTA do it!!) Pacino


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> No, you can't use the collar one if it says 8 pounds...I asked in the store and the gentleman was very kind and he told me absolutely not because it could kill him!! I didn't want the collar anyway...I bought the one that emits a sound and, well, he barks right through it....He gives me that "I can't believe you got that", look and he runs the other way and barks!!
> 
> He has only started doing this now that he is a "teenager" which I posted in a different section.....So, I am trying the incompatable barking thing but I haven't found the right nitch yet!!
> 
> ...


Time out in his crate does not have to be punishment. I would just say "uh oh" in a happy voice and ask him to crate up for a reward.


----------

